# Short Run Bull Dolphin



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Hit it this morning early with JP Marine in his skiff. Worked the beach first part of the morning making bait with the net which produced a well fulla Hardtails, Threadfins & Ballys. Medium to small Ballys were abundant early. We brined & banked a bunch of 'em for the next run offshore. Made a short runSouth to work on the endangered Red Snapper. Fished a few hours boxing 5 good keeper Reds, two snake Kings & a bull Dolphin. All fish were caught within4 miles of the beach. I was a hair to late capturing a jump on the splash pic. Here's the photo's I took today:


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

dang good job.........love the photos


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

By the way, we hadJP's sonon board ... for all you Snapper counters out there.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

That's no bull report right there.Nicebull, did you see a cowwith him?Thanks for the post and pictures. Looks like great sea conditions also.Gene


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

good job wade! nice bull for only being out 4 miles!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Swweet! Good job.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (7/21/2009)*That's no bull report right there.Nicebull, did you see a cowwith him?Thanks for the post and pictures. Looks like great sea conditions also.Gene


There was another Dolphin working on top50-75 yards South of the one we hooked & caught. Once we boated the one in the pic, we rushed to where we saw the other ... but couldn't find 'em. From a distance, it looked to be a bigger fish than one we caught. Couldn't tell if it was a Bull or Cow.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

nice!:clap


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats a nice mess of fish for only four miles out. Its good to see Mahi in that close.

Rob


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice fish....:clap


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very cool! ive never caught one that big, that close in before.. good job


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Nice bull!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, nice report. Thanks for posting with pictures.

SCott


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful pics of the Dolphin in the water! As much as I fish I have never been lucky enough to catch one that size in close. I also appreciate the info on the bait on the beach. We have been loading up lately on cigars, herrings and northerns. Great report.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

nice fish and all within 4 miles of the beah!:clap


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

i was out about 6 miles and seen two bulls not at the same time but ive never seen bulls that close before unfortunately didnt catch either of them:reallycrying


----------

